# 9.0-RELEASE-p3 custom kernel build



## somsomers (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello. 

I need to enable DTrace support on an old server with 9.0-RELEASE-p3(amd64) installed. So I have to rebuild kernel, but /usr/src is empty.

Questions: 
1. Do I need to download *exactly* 9.0-RELEASE-*p3* source to build kernel or 9.0-RELEASE will be enough?
2. if I do need *exactly* 9.0-RELEASE-*p3* source, then where can I get it?

Thank you.


----------



## ljboiler (Apr 27, 2016)

It looks to me that if you pulled /base/releng/9.0 from SVN, that would get you the source for 9.0-RELEASE-p7 (-p3 plus a few more named/bind/openssl security fixes)


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2016)

FreeBSD 9.0 has been End-of-Life since March 2013. Please stop using it and update to a supported version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------

